# LS tractor losing engine revs



## loic50 (1 mo ago)

mon tracteur ls 4150hp turbo 2018, perd des tour de moteur il peut pesque arreter ou sa varie 400 200 600 tour . filreur a full changer. concesionaire ls me dit que ses les oplug et d,autres me dises que non. il le fait a frid a chaud meme juste en me promenant sans forcer, mci de pouvoir m,aider


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

loic50 said:


> mon tracteur ls 4150hp turbo 2018, perd des tour de moteur il peut pesque arreter ou sa varie 400 200 600 tour . filreur a full changer. concesionaire ls me dit que ses les oplug et d,autres me dises que non. il le fait a frid a chaud meme juste en me promenant sans forcer, mci de pouvoir m,aider
> 
> my ls 4150hp turbo 2018 tractor, loses engine revs, it can almost stop or it varies 400,200,600 revs. filler has full change. ls dealer tells me that its the oplug and others tell me no. he does it cold hot even just by walking without forcing me, thank you for being able to help me


Welcome to the forum. Could it be a fuel filter? Perhaps dirty or has ice in it? Have you switched to winter fuel yet?

Bienvenue sur le forum. Serait-ce un filtre à essence ? Peut-être sale ou contient-il de la glace ? Avez-vous déjà opté pour le carburant d'hiver ?


----------

